# Hot Weather Knickers/Pants Lowers/Bibs



## fiziksdrop180 (Jan 24, 2017)

I currently wear knickers while road riding, even during the hottest days of summer, so up to 90 degrees and full sun. I want to keep the sun off me and I find the little extra material is no problem for me from a temperature standpoint.

I'm not completely opposed to leg sun sleeves, but I'd prefer not to wear them due the possibility of them slipping down, so knickers or pants it is.

Does anyone have any recommendations for hot weather knickers or pants, either just lowers or bibs, with a chamois for hot weather riding? I'd like to spend $100 or less, but if there are pairs in the $100s and the extra cost is definitely worth it, I'd consider them.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I have no specific recommendations on the garment you're seeking (I'd call them "tights"), but a couple of questions/ suggestions.

- Sunscreen isn't enough protection? You didn't say, but I assume you have considered and rejected that, for whatever reason. IME there are sunscreens that stay on for a long time even with heavy sweating (I like Bullfrog Gel).

- You may be over-estimating the problem of leggings slipping down. I don't wear sunsleeves, but I often wear leg warmers in cool weather, and I have no problem with them slipping, if (1) they fit right (which may require alteration, but they are the easiest garment to alter); and (2) they have good grippers inside and out (which you can improve with a judicious application of some silicone sealant). Since you're trying to be economical, you might want to give the legsleeves a try. Another advantage of leggings separate from the shorts, as opposed to long pants with a chamois, is you don't have to wash them after every ride, which is nice if you ride several days in a row and want to save up the laundry.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Giordana EXO are the only that I'm aware of that are nice.


----------



## fiziksdrop180 (Jan 24, 2017)

I've never liked sunscreen on my skin during exercise. I just don't want to deal with applying it, the smiliness/stickiness of it, etc. I'd rather just wear a little bit more fabric and a lot of sun specific clothing is SPF 50+...I think covering up is the best method to be protected against sun.

Those are really good points about the leg warmers. Since I'm in need of new cycling lowers, perhaps I should try leg sleeves first, and if I like them, buy a new pair of cycling shorts rather than knickers/or pants.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

You put the leg sleeves under the bibs, right?
Then they shouldn't slide down.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Performance has their Ultra bib in knicker length with summer fabric. You can often get them on sale for around $80.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

In Britain, "knickers" means "underwear" (and don't even ask what "fanny" means...).


----------

